# Colxó / Matalàs



## chics

Bon dia.

Quan era petita em van explicar que a Menorca un _colxó_ és un _matalàs_ amb molles (el _matalàs_ no en té, i és antic i cutre). M'agradaria saber si encara és així, i si també es fa la diferència en alguna altra banda.

I, per cert, els d'aigua, són _colxons_ o _matalassos_?

Gràcies.


----------



## smilerpunk

Ei, no he trobat enlloc això del _colxó_, però suposo que algú menorquí ja te'n informarà més bé...
del que sí que estic bastant segura és que sempre es parla d'un _matalàs d'aigua_. 

sort!


----------



## chics

No és normatiu, sembla ser que ve de que quan anonciaven els primers matalassos amb molles, ho fèien en castellà. Ara que també hi ha tele en català suposo que ha canviat la cosa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Jo mai no havia sentit *colxó*. Quan vaig llegir el teu post vaig pensar que potser es tractava d'un cas com ara *melicotó vs. préssec*, però veig que *colxó* no té cabuda en l'Alcover Moll. Ja preguntaré a la meva amiga de Maó si ella també fa servir aquesta paraula


----------



## brau

Ací a València se sol dir "matalap", però també es pot sentir "colxó", obviament per influència del castellà. Ah per cert, ací ni "melicotó" ni "préssec", sinò "bresquilla".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

brau said:


> Ah per cert, ací ni "melicotó" ni "préssec", sinò "bresquilla".


 
No ho sabia! Quina paraula més maca!!!


----------



## Dixie!

Brau, a les terres de l'Ebre també diem matalap


----------



## brau

Dixie! said:


> Brau, a les terres de l'Ebre també diem matalap


 
Curiós, no haguera dit mai que es pronunciara així tan amunt.  

I ja que ho menciona TraductoraPobleSec, m'entra la curiositat, com dieu per allà, melicotó, préssec o bresquilla?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Per aquí en diem _préssec_, de la vostra bresquilla!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Per aquí en diem _préssec_, de la vostra bresquilla!


 
Si, de vosaltres ja ho sabia.  Em referia més a la zona de dixie. Perdó per no haver concretat.


----------



## Dixie!

brau said:


> I ja que ho menciona TraductoraPobleSec, m'entra la curiositat, com dieu per allà, melicotó, préssec o bresquilla?



En diem préssec. Precisament fa pocs mesos em va passar una cosa relacionada amb aquest mot a Castelló. Si us interessa ja us l'explicaré (públicament o en privat).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> En diem préssec. Precisament fa pocs mesos em va passar una cosa relacionada amb aquest mot a Castelló. Si us interessa ja us l'explicaré (públicament o en privat).


 
Podem obrir un fil per a préssec i les seves variants! Així ens ho expliques, Dixie!


----------



## brau

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Podem obrir un fil per a préssec i les seves variants! Així ens ho expliques, Dixie!


 
Em sembla una bona idea. Qui fa l'honor?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Vinga, tu mateix, Brau!


----------



## zazap

Jo (quasi) juraría que en classe de valencià, vaig aprendre "matalàs" o "matalaf".  Açò es possible?


----------



## brau

zazap said:


> Jo (quasi) juraría que en classe de valencià, vaig aprendre "matalàs" o "matalaf". Açò es possible?


 
I tant que és possible, de fet ara que ho dius, jo si que he sentit pronunciat "matalaf", però mai "matalàs", que però és la forma normativa.

Per cert, ja he obert el thread sobre "préssec".


----------

